# Were we exposed?



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

http://www.zdnet.com/article/hacker...reds-of-verticalscope-car-tech-sports-forums/


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Not through this forum. But if you're like me, you're also a member at many of the other 1000+ forums.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Mike Lang said:


> Not through this forum. But if you're like me, you're also a member at many of the other 1000+ forums.


OK. Cool. Yes, I am going through all of the vbulletin forums I am a member of to try to figure out which ones were compromised. I know there were 3 in addition to AVS, but it is not clear which ones those are.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

As the admin for AVS, I'm in for a long night.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I rec'd an email from AVS forum this morning, resetting my password for me. 

After confirming it was a legitimate email, I changed it again, using LastPass.

Good luck Mike, on all the password problems.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Hooray for no password sharing! LastPass for the win!

On sites with logins that I maintain, I switched the password hashing to bcrypt (with a strength of 12) back in 2013 and, last year, invalidated the passwords of anyone who had not logged in since I made the change.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep. Lastpass for me too. 

One of the great advantages: unique (complex) passwords for most sites vastly limits your exposure when one site gets hacked.

Jeff


----------

